# An update on the Canadian Government Model.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Could you pass the following to your friend, John Holbrook, re the Colt automatic: This gun was purchased by the Canadian government in l9l4 and issued to my uncle, Captain Herbert Oldfield, who was serving in the Royal Winnipeg Rifles regiment. Unfortunately my uncle didn't survive the War, but his effects were sent to his brother (my Dad), who turned the gun over to me when I joined the Westminster Regiment in World War II. The Westminster's were a tank support outfit, which served in the Canadian 5th Armoured Division, in Italy and Northwest Europe, ending up in the Netherlands. I am pleased that the old gun has found a new home, Jim Oldfield.

Is this neat stuff, or what???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is Great stuff. That sure is an old beauty and to have the history behind it. What more could a man ask for. Thanks for sharing Mr Holbrook.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is more information on Herbert Oldfield, may he rest in honored peace.

Casualty Details

Name:	OLDFIELD, HERBERT LIONEL
Initials:	H L
Nationality:	Canadian
Rank:	Major
Regiment/Service:	Canadian Infantry (Manitoba Regiment)
Unit Text:	8th Bn.
Age:	24
Date of Death:	06/04/1918
Additional information:	Son of John Henry and Emma Louise Oldfield (nee Inman), of Elk Lake, Victoria, British Columbia.
Casualty Type:	Commonwealth War Dead
Grave/Memorial Reference:	VI. F. 41.
Cemetery:	DUISANS BRITISH CEMETERY, ETRUN


----------

